# Furniture



## mansaclaire (May 23, 2010)

Hi 

We are moving over to Pafos in a few weeks and have decided due to the high cost, not to get a container and just buy everything for our rented/unfurshied house, 

Any ideas wheres the best ploaces to get furniture (quickish!!) when we arrives, we need everything, washing machine, beds kitchen stuff etc..

thanks


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

mansaclaire said:


> Hi
> 
> We are moving over to Pafos in a few weeks and have decided due to the high cost, not to get a container and just buy everything for our rented/unfurshied house,
> 
> ...


as I am still in the UK I am probably not best person to offer advice, but are you sure you cant find a reasonable price for a container/half container as i would say that would be cheaper in the long run than replacing it all. as it will be more expensive to buy most items in Cyprus than in UK and thats without the exchange rate as it is. there are many threads on here offering info on containers the average i have seen seems to be around £1500 i believe, surely when you add up costs of everything you will need to buy shipping is cheaper option. 
good luck with the move


----------



## mansaclaire (May 23, 2010)

deks36 said:


> as I am still in the UK I am probably not best person to offer advice, but are you sure you cant find a reasonable price for a container/half container as i would say that would be cheaper in the long run than replacing it all. as it will be more expensive to buy most items in Cyprus than in UK and thats without the exchange rate as it is. there are many threads on here offering info on containers the average i have seen seems to be around £1500 i believe, surely when you add up costs of everything you will need to buy shipping is cheaper option.
> good luck with the move


Thanks for taknig the time to reply, will have a look on the site for more information

Fingers crossed!


----------



## vicky_louise (May 23, 2010)

i currently live in paphos area myself. i have a friend that is moving back home... he has a very good washing machine in perfect working order for sale


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We shipped a large 20 foot container from the US for only around 2400GBP and that was much cheaper than buying it all new in Paphos. We filled a 3 bedroom villa and had nearly everything we needed. I would also advise searching some more for a quote so you can bring it all with you.


----------

